
Uber gutted Carnegie Mellon’s top robotics lab to build self-driving cars - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/uber-self-driving-cars-carnegie-mellon-poached
======
therobot24
ouch, hopefully uber isn't biting the hand that feeds

CMU just recently won a huge case against Marvel for patent infringement, if
CMU cuts access to their patents that many of Uber's new staff have worked
with or developed, then Uber may be out of luck

